# New Orleans Hornets point guard Darren Collison benefiting from Chris Paul's help



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> During practices and games, injured New Orleans Hornets point guard Chris Paul has been in rookie Darren Collison’s ear, giving him pointers on the finer things about playing the position in the NBA.
> 
> Collison said since he took over the starting role for Paul five games ago, several veteran teammates have offered guidance, but he said the most beneficial has come from Paul, who remains sidelined indefinitely with a sprained left ankle.
> 
> During shootarounds, Paul has sat next to Collison when the team breaks into position groups and has gone over details about the opposing point guard as an assistant coach would. He’s also chimed in on how to get around pick-and-rolls.


And check out this little nugget...




> “It was extremely tough earlier this season .¤.¤. you had to keep a closed mouth and just work,” Collison said. “I didn’t understand why I wasn’t playing. Just looking back, I learned a lot throughout that whole process, and I just continue to work on my game. I just wanted to make sure when I did get my chance I would be ready.
> 
> “The offense is more predicated now to my style of play, making more space so I can use my speed.”


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/11/new_orleans_hornets_point_guar_1.html

Scott, Scott, Scott. :smackalot:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

These guys really rip on him every chance they get. I'm glad to see him go.


----------

